# 14 dpt and bfn could i still get a bfp



## Hope082 (Nov 3, 2009)

hi this is my 3rd ivf cycle and feel more positive than have done before in the past but tested yesterday and today but got a bfn , my official test date is monday in 2 days time so could i still have a chance? 
had really bad back ache for 3 days after et which i convinced myself was implatation and just a few cramps since. Period is due today but know it wont come because of the drugs ,,, just trying to stay positive


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Yes you could, i didnt get a BFP on a HPT until 15-16 days 

Dependant i think when implantation occurs as the HCG rises slowly after implantation occurs



Donna


----------



## Hope082 (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks for the reply x staying pos is hard all ive done is cry for 2 days i feel like im letting everyone down , again but will try x fingers crossed x


----------

